# Artex



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

yayyayyay Pictures!

*drools*


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Gorgeous Boy! What type of draft is he?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

Yay for a nice new thread! Plus pictures!


----------



## Tralauney (Oct 9, 2010)

sorry meant to add mbenders quote here...I really need to learn how to properly edit my posts


----------



## Tralauney (Oct 9, 2010)

mbender said:


> Gorgeous Boy! What type of draft is he?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
LOL....were not sure


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

I think I'm in love. He is just so handsome!
I demand more photos.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Geez, he's nice! Stud? Maybe a gypsy vanner cross?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

What a hunk of a horse. =] I'm glad you made a thread in the pictures section for him. I didn't want to poke my nose in your other thread, lol. Can't wait for more pictures!


----------



## Tralauney (Oct 9, 2010)

riccil0ve said:


> What a hunk of a horse. =] I'm glad you made a thread in the pictures section for him. I didn't want to poke my nose in your other thread, lol. Can't wait for more pictures!


 
LOL...I get it  although it was a REALLY great informative thread for 19 pages  
Thank you for your interest! Im on the road right now but I promise to get more pics up soon.


----------



## barrelracingstar121 (Dec 1, 2010)

hes gorgeous but you are very brave to have a huge draft stud!! i wouldnt want to deal with that!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oooh, I love Artex. He is such a gorgeous boy. '''''''


----------



## Tralauney (Oct 9, 2010)

barrelracingstar121 said:


> hes gorgeous but you are very brave to have a huge draft stud!! i wouldnt want to deal with that!


In all honesty...he is such a gentleman to deal with. We NEVER fully let our guard down and if he oversteps his bounds we are very clear with him, but 90% of the time, you wouldnt know he was a stud based on his demeanor. His paddock/pasture is 40ft from the house so we are very hands on with him and we handle him daily. He's great with our dogs too...shares his food with them. His previous owner had 10 year old twin daughter's, one of which handled him all of the time and clung to his legs, ect. (Not to say that I personally feel that is a safe choice :?, Im more of a safety first kinda girl) I am completely enamored with this boy on every level. I'll have to take some video for you guys too..I could watch him move all day



So glad to see all of you here :wink: I am honoured by your continued interest in him


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

How could we _not_ still be interested? When something is that beautiful, it demands to be ogled LOL.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

OMG! He is stunning!!!!!


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

smrobs said:


> How could we _not_ still be interested? When something is that beautiful, it demands to be ogled LOL.


Exactly!


----------



## roljess (Oct 19, 2007)

Soooooo gorgeous! please do post more pics!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Tralauney said:


> I'll have to take some video for you guys too..I could watch him move all day



You are such a tease! I feel like I am dating again and showing interest but not sure what I am getting back! :twisted:
Either give me the horse or post more pics and videos, are we clear? :lol:


----------



## Seifur (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh boy what a beauty! We need horses like this in Iceland :lol:


----------



## Tralauney (Oct 9, 2010)

AlexS said:


> You are such a tease! I feel like I am dating again and showing interest but not sure what I am getting back! :twisted:
> Either give me the horse or post more pics and videos, are we clear? :lol:


 
LOL!!!!:lol::lol::lol: Ahhh...you guys make me smile.....


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Tralauney said:


> LOL!!!!:lol::lol::lol: Ahhh...you guys make me smile.....


While this is good, this was not my intention. I guess I am puny even online and my threats mean nothing, but please give us some more of him!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Alex, I'm laughing my *** off at you right now. You're too funny!


And I believe that Artex belongs in Texas as his names says. With me. In Texas.


Okey-dokie???


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't mean to be funny, I am supposed to sound threatening. Bummer that I suck!  I am tough and mean, post the blasted pics or I will explode kinda mean!


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

He is absolutely gorgeous! Is it possible he keeps getting better looking?

I'm so not into breeding, but gosh, I bet that if he and Cinder had a foal it would be one gorgeous baby.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I totally love this horse. Such a babe!


----------



## Tralauney (Oct 9, 2010)

Pictures taken today. We spent about 2 hours playing  his ground manner's are great! I'll try and get a video on here too...have to figure out how first :-(
Some of them are a little redundant, sorry. When I have an extra pair of hands we'll get some conformation shots done too.


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

Love him!


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

SUCH a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Tralauney (Oct 9, 2010)

Hopefully this will work :? They're really short video's...sorry AlexS :lol:


----------



## Tralauney (Oct 9, 2010)

Quixotic said:


> SUCH a gorgeous boy!


such a DIRTY boy..lol, even after a good brushing :-(


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Look at that big furrball!!! AWWWWW!!

He's so adorable in his fluff!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, he is still beautiful, even in winter fluff. He and John would make a very striking driving pair:wink:. Want to send him down to Texas?


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

He is like a big Polar Bear!


----------



## Tralauney (Oct 9, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Wow, he is still beautiful, even in winter fluff. He and John would make a very striking driving pair:wink:. Want to send him down to Texas?


LOL..They would!! sorry were pretty attached to him!! But thank you for the offer


----------



## Tralauney (Oct 9, 2010)

SidMit said:


> He is like a big Polar Bear!



LOL!! I know, but thankfully..it's been getting down to -28 Celsius at night here and our winter has only just begun  I feel bad for them though when the chinooks blow in and the temp fluctuates so drastically.
I cant imagine how nice it must be to keep a horse in a warmer climate all year long....


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

lol, it's nice during the winter. Temp rarely gets below freezing for us. Hell, today has been the coldest in a while and it was only in the 50's. 

But the summer, thats a diffrent story. It's difficult to ride because you have to wait until the sun is going down so you don't pass out form heat exaustion. lol.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

OMG he's a big teddybear! Must... hug..... :shock:


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

What a hunk!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

AlexS said:


> I don't mean to be funny, I am supposed to sound threatening. Bummer that I suck!  I am tough and mean, post the blasted pics or I will explode kinda mean!


:lol: Now that made me giggle.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

He is just a stunner! I think him and Rosie would get along famously! 

How do you keep the iceballs out of his feathering? Rosie had to get crisco rubbed on her legs twice a day last year in the deep snow. Even then she ripped a huge chunk of her feathering out in one big clump.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

what a STUNNER =) he's gorgeous, please don't geld him!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Tralauney said:


> Hopefully this will work :???: They're really short video's...sorry AlexS :lol:



Don't be sorry, thank you for sharing more pics and some videos of him. 

I am left with the same kind of feeling I have when I watch a Brad Pitt movie, that in love with something you can't have feeling. 



Tralauney said:


> when the chinooks blow in and the temp fluctuates so drastically.


Am googling now to find out how much this narrows down your location. Maybe google earth could find the big white beast, if so I didn't say anything of this, someone hacked into my account. There are about 50 other suspects, move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

WOW! he is so gorgeous! Look at those legs! They are like tree trunks! and I agree, he looks like a polar bear  his breeding baffles me, he is so gorgeous and looks slightly gypsy-ish, but I don't know many draft breeds, so I am limited on that end... Such fun pictures!!!! plus if if WAS clean, you may lose him in all that cold white stuff lol


----------



## Tralauney (Oct 9, 2010)

corinowalk said:


> He is just a stunner! I think him and Rosie would get along famously!
> 
> How do you keep the iceballs out of his feathering? Rosie had to get crisco rubbed on her legs twice a day last year in the deep snow. Even then she ripped a huge chunk of her feathering out in one big clump.


He doesn't seem to get them like the rest of our heavy's, some climates just aren't feather friendly hey  the only season thats good is summer, fall and spring are muddy and in the winter you get ice balls, in Artex's case...literally!


----------



## Tralauney (Oct 9, 2010)

DisneyCowgirl1901 said:


> plus if if WAS clean, you may lose him in all that cold white stuff lol


This is true!!



AlexS said:


> Am googling now to find out how much this narrows down your location. Maybe google earth could find the big white beast, if so I didn't say anything of this, someone hacked into my account. There are about 50 other suspects, move along, nothing to see here.


LOL! Rrrrriiiiiigggghhht  

Let me assist you in your quest, Rocky Mountain House is the closest city to our place.....there, that should narrow it down


----------



## Tralauney (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks for the adoration of our boy everyone! It helps me to feel a little more sane about how wonderful and stunning I think he is


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I was so excited to see new photos of your beautiful boy, I love him! He looks like a big ol' teddy bear!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I showed my mom the pictures and she immediately asked if you let people just come and see him lol.


----------



## Tralauney (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks Remali 



Arksly said:


> I showed my mom the pictures and she immediately asked if you let people just come and see him lol.


SURE!! I saw on the AB thread that you guys are in the Edmonton area so if your ever down near Rocky Mountain House come by for a visit and meet him. Pictures dont do him justice OK...Im more than a little bias


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I just love him! Soooo gorgeous!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

didn't you get this guy for free or something?


I LOOOOOOVE HIM.How tall is he?


----------



## barrelracingstar121 (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow thats awesome  sounds like a gem




Tralauney said:


> In all honesty...he is such a gentleman to deal with. We NEVER fully let our guard down and if he oversteps his bounds we are very clear with him, but 90% of the time, you wouldnt know he was a stud based on his demeanor. His paddock/pasture is 40ft from the house so we are very hands on with him and we handle him daily. He's great with our dogs too...shares his food with them. His previous owner had 10 year old twin daughter's, one of which handled him all of the time and clung to his legs, ect. (Not to say that I personally feel that is a safe choice :?, Im more of a safety first kinda girl) I am completely enamored with this boy on every level. I'll have to take some video for you guys too..I could watch him move all day
> 
> 
> 
> So glad to see all of you here :wink: I am honoured by your continued interest in him


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Tralauney said:


> Thanks Remali
> 
> 
> 
> SURE!! I saw on the AB thread that you guys are in the Edmonton area so if your ever down near Rocky Mountain House come by for a visit and meet him. Pictures dont do him justice OK...Im more than a little bias


 
Sweet! lol.


----------



## Tralauney (Oct 9, 2010)

Gidget said:


> didn't you get this guy for free or something?
> 
> 
> I LOOOOOOVE HIM.How tall is he?


Not free, but not much either  
He's 15'3


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

*Drool* How have I not seen this boy before. He is HUGE!! and GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Tralauney (Oct 9, 2010)

paintluver said:


> *Drool* How have I not seen this boy before. He is HUGE!! and GORGEOUS!!!


lol...thank you


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

He's only 15.3 ???? he looks so much taller!!! *wipes drool off keyboard**


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Agreed, I would have assumed he was 17hh at least, he looks like a monster in the pics.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, maybe he and John wouldn't make such a nice driving team :shock:. My guy is 2 full hands taller at least.

That's okay though, I bet Artex would look amazing under my saddle.:lol:


----------



## DocsDaniGirl (Feb 11, 2010)

Abominable Snow Horse!!! :shock:

He's such a lovely fuzzy wuz.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I know this thread is extremely old, but do you possibly have any more pictures of the beautiful and beastly Artex for everyone to drool over?


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm glad this thread was brought up again. Just the other day, I was thinking about this lovely boy. I do hope Tralawny is still here to show us how he is progressing.

Lizzie


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Love the pic of him laying down! Looks like a gentle giant


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Im pretty sure thats every dream girls horse HAHAHA! Stunning!


----------



## Sis (Mar 14, 2012)

HOLY CRAP that has to be one of the most beautiful, majestic looking horses I've ever seen!!!!!!! My mouth literally dropped open when I saw those pictures. He reminds me of a dragon! 
The owner of that horse is soo lucky.


----------

